# Colonoscopy nxt week-will i be up all night?



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Hello everyone, I have a colonoscopy next week and Ive never had one before. Could someone please tell me if the laxative I have to take (Picolax) will make me go to the toilet the night ebfore the procedure as well as all through the day?


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

it all depends on how much you've eaten in the days ahead of your prep...try to eat lightly for the two days prior to doing your prep......should help.....i've never taken Picolax.....i slept thru the night with the fleet phospha....however, the last prep i did two weeks ago was Miralax and ducolax together and I WAS up thru the night.....it all depends....at least you'll be cleaned out..i always worry that if i'm NOT up thru the night that they'll send me home the morning of the test becaue i'm not clean and then have to do it ALLLLLLLLL over again...good luck and let us know how it goes....what are you having the test for? symptoms?


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks boxgirl, i guess i'll have to cram in as much sleep in the few days before in case i am up all night!!last year i had an gastroscopy and a sigmoidoscopy but both came back neg. have now been referred back to the gastroenterologist who wants a colonsocopy done to rule out UC and Crohns and give a full diagnosis of ibs.my symptoms are ;-●pooping on average 7/8 times a day (someimes D)●D constantly the day before anything exciting such as a holiday or party. D whenever i show any emotions such as upset, anger or happiness!!●nausea and vomiting (especially if ive got the diarrhea)● very tender all over my abdomen 24/7●tend to get a very sharp pain over in my left side (doc thinks its my colon spasming)● terrible trapped wind and bloating.So those are all my symptoms (I think!) ive tried various meds and diet changes with no avail. I hope to get a firm diagnosis from the colonoscopy and rule out anything really nasty.Sarah


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

oooh....i get the spasms too...they're awful...some last for hours.....can't move! i get them only occasionally usually but in January, I had them about every day! That's why my GI told me to have the colonoscopy done to see if anything is flaring...I have uc but only in my rectum so it's called ulcerative proctitis. i was dx with this 2.5 years ago....test came back very good...no spread, not even flaring...was just my IBS that was causing the pain...very stressed in that month. usually, either diet or stress will trigger an attack of either IBS or IBD...UNluckyily...I have both...take care and good luck...don't be nervous...don't waste your energy on that or get yourself worked up over it...take it from the biggest baby in the world...it's a piece of cake....don't feel a thing!


----------

